# BVI Flag Etiquette



## Robes (May 24, 2012)

I made a pirate flag (Private Signal) to use during our BVI charter. I have seen a Conch Beneteau 403 (same boat I'm chartering) with the British flag on the what appears to be the starboard shroud, slightly above the level of the boom (~6' above deck). So they don't have it to the top of the first spreader, not close.

The boat has the open transom (swim platform) and therefore is rigged with dual back stays, hence no stern pole for home country flag. I was thinking to fly mine on the starboard shroud just below the 1st spreader, so much for that.

Not sure of the flag etiquette in this situation, can I fly it at the port shroud at the level of the 1st spreader (above the starboard union jack) ? Not sure how I could fly it off the angled back stays?

My flag measures 14" x 21" both sides same

SEE IT: BVI FLAG


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought pirates weren't concerned with etiquette!


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

Robes,
Proper flag etiquette (i.e. Chapmans etc) doesn't really accommodate any "novelty" flags nor does it allow for any indication of the citizenship of those on board. However, flag etiquette isn't really an issue in the BVIs. On our charter last fall, we saw all kinds of novelty flags, flags from universities, sports teams, state flags, provincial flags and lots of national flags. We were Canadians aboard a Moorings boat owned by someone from New York state sailing in the BVIs so we had an American flag on the stern flagstaff and a BVI courtesy flag flying from the starboard spreader halyard. Had we chosen to bring a Canadian flag, I would have flown it under the BVI courtesy flag to indicate our home turf. IMHO, it would not be cool to replace the home port flag or displace the BVI courtesy flag from its place of honour at the top of the stbd spreader with anything else. 
I don't usually like novelty flags but yours is pretty cool. There is probably a stbd burgee halyard on your charter yacht for the BVI flag and if so, I'd fly your flag under the BVI courtesy flag. If not, the backstay or shrouds would have to do.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Robes (May 24, 2012)

Slayer said:


> I thought pirates weren't concerned with etiquette!


 Hey..., It's 2013, Pirates have come a long way-


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

Flag Seniority

I would fly in on the Port shroud but not higher that the national flag on the Stbd. shroud.

BTW the correct ensign to be flown by vessels either registered in the BVI's or visiting the BVI's is a defaced red ensign and not the Union Flag. Mind you in my time in the BVI's I never remember seeing one flown as a courtesy flag, you could start a trend.


----------



## Robes (May 24, 2012)

gtod25 said:


> Flag Seniority
> 
> I would fly in on the Port shroud but not higher that the national flag on the Stbd. shroud.
> 
> ...


 Well, the flag you attached is what I called the Union Jack above, and it is that which flies on the boat, although I couldn't see the "VIGILATE". But, Conch Charters has it flying ~5-6' above the deck on the starboard shroud. Thanks for posting the flag & priority diagram-


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It's a BVIs charter so fly what you want, drink lots of rum and enjoy yourselves.

BUT do not remove the national flag/ensign from the aft of your boat!
I heard a story that some French Canadians in a Chartered boat removed the ensign and put up their own French Flag and got stopped by the Coast Guard who did not appreciate their sovereignty being insulted and fined them $2,000!!!!!!!

The flying of girls knickers from the mast top is allowed too.....


----------

